
Tokyo through a Blade Runner lens - creamyhorror
https://www.flickr.com/photos/megane_wakui/page1
======
a3n
I'm not a photographer, so I'm not looking for a how to explanation. But how
does he do this? It looks to me like a lot of the photos feature a central lit
area surrounded by less lit areas, giving it a tunnel effect.

